# Temporary fix for heel lift?



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Staple the boot to your heel.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> Staple the boot to your heel.


No, staples will pull right out on your first turn, use 2" wood screws, your all set!:thumbsup:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Duct tape. Always works for everything.

Apply liberally.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

superglue heel > liner + duct tape ...and guperglue liner > shell

but use the foaming gorilla glue instead of superglue, go to bed with boots on and ur golden.

permanent fix for temporary problem


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Ummm homemade J-bars?

old Mouse pad, scissors, duct tape.

Cut to size, tape on the outside of your liner


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you heat mold again? Hair dryer etc.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Bones said:


> Ummm homemade J-bars?
> 
> old Mouse pad, scissors, duct tape.
> 
> Cut to size, tape on the outside of your liner


+1

10char


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Raise your foot up by putting something under the footbed. Thats what I do since I have a low volume foot because of my long toes. You can get shets of EVA foam from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

here ya go home home homeboi

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------

